
Show HN: Avocv.com Another Resume Generator - Leonti
https://avocv.com
======
Leonti
Resume is generated server-side using a headless browser. This allows to
create fancy-looking resumes pretty easily - anything that can be done with
CSS can be part of the template. After resume is designed it's pretty easy to
add it to the system (about an hour). Currently I only have 4 templates, but
if there is enough interest can add more.

